# Indie Furry Games?



## roboticpotatogames (Mar 2, 2016)

Hey guys. Just joined the forums here, and was wondering if there are any indie games that you guys are looking forward to or into? I am currently working on an indie game called SpaceCats in Space!, which as you probably guessed, is about cats battling in space  

Here's a link to the furaffinity page and our site  Userpage of roboticpotatogames -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

http://roboticpotato.com/spacecats-in-space/


----------



## stablercake (Mar 2, 2016)

The first game I thought of when reading the thread was Dust: An Elysian Tail











Which is a side-scrolling platformer/adventure game that despite having a visual style that's not normally my favorite, I REALLY liked the gameplay and story, they're supposedly coming out with a sequel soon!

Elysian Tail


----------



## Nymlus (Mar 2, 2016)

There's Armello, a furry-themed board game where 4 players try to take the throne from a corrupted king.
store.steampowered.com: Armello on Steam

And an old platformer classic called "Cave Story" which is full of cute rabbits (mimigas). It can be purchased on Steam but I recommend simply downloading the freeware version from a fan site.
Cave Story (Doukutsu Monogatari), A Tribute Site

I don't know any particular furry games that will be released in the near future, but I'm interested to hear any news of such games from others.


----------



## Distorted (Mar 2, 2016)

I have to second Dust: An Elysian Tail. It really is a nice game in my opinion. I heard the guy who made it practically made the whole thing himself. You can tell it was a labor of love. A bit melodramatic at times, but worth your attention.


----------



## roboticpotatogames (Mar 3, 2016)

Nymlus said:


> There's Armello, a furry-themed board game where 4 players try to take the throne from a corrupted king.
> store.steampowered.com: Armello on Steam
> 
> And an old platformer classic called "Cave Story" which is full of cute rabbits (mimigas). It can be purchased on Steam but I recommend simply downloading the freeware version from a fan site.
> ...


Yes Cave Story!!!!!! Go mimigas. Did you ever play the secret Hell Level?


----------



## roboticpotatogames (Mar 3, 2016)

stablercake said:


> The first game I thought of when reading the thread was Dust: An Elysian Tail
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It has an Okami look to it if I'm not mistaken


----------



## stablercake (Mar 3, 2016)

roboticpotatogames said:


> It has an Okami look to it if I'm not mistaken



Only sort of, Okami is way more stylized to the traditional Japanese woodblock look and also is 3D, Dust is more of a Standard Furry look and some of the protagonists are on the cuter end of it. I just prefer a more gross toothy gnarly look, the enemies in Dust come close though


----------



## TheKC (Mar 4, 2016)

Reading about Dust here made be have to go play it. I third this game. It's REALLY fun!
Besides the look of Dust (main character) the game really doesn't feel like Okami.

We need more furry games. I was thinking about making something with RPG Maker but I don't have the time. T^T


----------



## Bloodhowl (Mar 12, 2016)

Besides the ones listed here. 

Stories: the path of destinies.
Undertale? (Mayhaps, not sure if considered furry)
Freedom planet
Overgrowth
Rivals of aether
Dusty's revenge
Awesomenaughts (you can purchase a furry fox)


----------

